# 2560x1440 oder reichen 1920x1080 bei 27"?



## lol2k (19. September 2011)

Moin!

Monitore werden in den letzten Jahren ja immer größer und die Preise rücken für den Heimanwender auch auf ein bezahlbares Niveau - 
daher möchte ich von einem 22-Zoll Monitor auf einen 27-Zoll Monitor umsteigen!
In erster Linie werden RPG`s / Shooter gespielt, aber auch Office und Filme werden häufig drüber laufen!

Was meint ihr - reicht Full HD da noch oder sollte ich mehr Geld investieren für eine höhere Auflösung?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2011)

Du bist dir im Klaren, dass eine höhere Auflösung mehr Rechenleistung bei der Graka beansprucht?
Dann würde ich den Praxistest machen:
Geh in einen Laden oder bestell dir entsprechende Modelle und schau, ob du bei deinem normalen Abstand einen Unterscheid bemerkst!


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. September 2011)

Full HD reicht vollkommen.


----------



## lol2k (19. September 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Du bist dir im Klaren, dass eine höhere Auflösung mehr Rechenleistung bei der Graka beansprucht?


 
Durchaus! Wenn die derzeit verbaute Grafikkarte limitiert, gibt es ja die Möglichkeit die Auflösung herunter zu schrauben! Der Kauf eines Monitors ist ja meistens eine Investition für mehrere Jahre, daher wird das Manko der fehlenden Rechenleistung bei künftigen Grafikkarten wieder ausgebügelt! Diese wechseln meistens häufiger den Rechner


----------



## Pagz (19. September 2011)

Zufälligerweise bin ich gerade erst von Full HD auf 2560*1440 umgestiegen
Also allgemein lässt sich sagen, dass Full HD an sich zwar reicht, WQHD jedoch gerade in Office Anwendungen (Firefox...) eine Menge bringt
Wie gesagt in Spielen sieht man zwar auch den Unterschied, allerdings nichts, was den enormen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen würde


----------



## Pixy (19. September 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Zufälligerweise bin ich gerade erst von Full HD auf 2560*1440 umgestiegen
> Also allgemein lässt sich sagen, dass Full HD an sich zwar reicht, WQHD jedoch gerade in Office Anwendungen (Firefox...) eine Menge bringt
> Wie gesagt in Spielen sieht man zwar auch den Unterschied, allerdings nichts, was den enormen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen würde



Deine Antwort gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.
Klingt einleuchtend und anhand der Aussage kann man gut entscheiden was einem wichtig ist.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Ich habe einen 27" FullHD  Monitor, und finde es absolut ausreichend. Ich habe mir im Laden auch Monitore mit 2560x1440 angeschaut, ein kleiner Unterschied ist sichtbar, aber imo lohnt sich da der deftige Aufpreis (zum Zocken) nicht. Zum Arbeiten hingegen ist die höhere Auflösung schon eine gründlichere Überlegung wert.


----------



## Arikus (20. September 2011)

Moin,
ich habe zu Hause 32" mit FullHD Auflösung und komme damit auch noch super zurecht.
Es kommt auf den Sitzabstand zum Monitor an, dieser ist bei mir zwischen 1m (Shooter zocken) und 1,5m (entspannt zurückgelehnt surfen).
Arbeitshaltung ist irgendwo dazwischen, jenachdem wie angespannt ich arbeite 

Ob jetzt FullHD oder WQHD hängt, wie oben beschrieben, von den eigenen Vorlieben, von der Hardware und meiner Meinung nach auch stark vom Sitzabstand ab.


----------



## midnight (20. September 2011)

Wenn du einfach einen großen Monitor willst von dem du etwas weiter weg sitzen willst dann reicht Full HD. Wenn du allerdings ernsthaft arbeiten willst dann sollte es schon 2560x1440 (oder 2560x1600) sein. Klar kostet der mehr Geld und auch Leistung, aber nun, dafür wird auch einiges geboten.


----------



## Bruce112 (20. September 2011)

keine von den beiden 1920*1200 auflösung ,für  2560x1440 brauchst du aufwärts von 6950 2gb /570 gtx  karte 

Grafikkarten-Vergleich: 38 Grafikkarten von AMD und NVIDIA im Performance-Ranking - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 20)


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2011)

Full HD reicht vollkommen aus aber 2560x1440 kommt besser


----------



## evosociety (20. September 2011)

Halt mehr nutzfläche....


----------



## Zero-11 (21. September 2011)

Bin Kurzsichtig mir reicht FullHD also vollkommen.


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2011)

Sehr sinnvoll die letzten 3 Posts

@TE: Hast du dich eigentlich entschieden und wenn ja wie?


----------



## lol2k (21. September 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> @TE: Hast du dich eigentlich entschieden und wenn ja wie?


 
Wenn ich den Publikumsjoker bei "Wer wird Millionär" genommen hätte, wäre ich bei dem derzeitigen Ergebnisstand nicht viel weiter als vor dem Erstellen der Umfrage. 

Als Student lese und arbeite ich doch tagtäglich an dem künftigen Monitor, sodass eine höhere Auflösung von 2560x1440 durchaus sinnvoll wäre!
In wie fern sich diese bei aktuellen Games auswirkt ist wohl subjektiver Natur - ob das den Aufpreis gegenüber FullHD rechtfertigt?  (mein Sitzabstand beträgt derzeit 60cm) 

Die Umfrage hat kein zeitliches Limit - daher schaue ich mal weiter was andere User an Erfahrungsberichten beisteuern und bleibe weiterhin auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Monitor!
Momentan hats mir ja der Dell UltraSharp U2711 angetan! 

Ist mit solch einem Monitor eigentlich Downsampling möglich, sollte die Auflösung die kommenden Jahre noch weiter ansteigen?


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2011)

Fall es dir hilft, habe ich dir mal die Uterschieden swischen Full HD und WQHD anhand von einer Folge Big Bang Theory dargestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die native auflösung ist WQHD, das Video hat 1920*1080 Bildpunkte
Mfg, Robin


----------



## Pixy (22. September 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Fall es dir hilft, habe ich dir mal die Uterschieden swischen Full HD und WQHD anhand von einer Folge Big Bang Theory dargestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieso habt ihr alle immer diese genialen Desktopbilder mit Temperaturanzeige, Uhrzeit usw.
Wo bzw. wie macht man diese individuellen Desktopbilder?

Sorry, gehört jetzt nicht zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Domowoi (22. September 2011)

Sorry aber dieses Bild bedeutet gar nichts.

Ich habe einen 27" Bildschirm und bin damit absolut zufrieden.
Ich möchte auch fürs surfen nicht mehr da die meisten Websiten sowieso nicht so breit werden.
60cm Abstand reichen laut meiner Erfahrung aus. Viel weniger sollte man aber nicht haben.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Sorry aber dieses Bild bedeutet gar nichts.


 

Äh doch, es sagt dir genau, wie viel extra Arbeitsplatz man mit WQHD statt Full HD hat


----------



## lol2k (22. September 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Äh doch, es sagt dir genau, wie viel extra Arbeitsplatz man mit WQHD statt Full HD hat


 
Ein sehr praktischer Beitrag! Danke dafür! 
Schreit förmlich nach WQHD  Ich behalte die Preise weiter im Auge und schlage bald zu!


----------



## Ezio (22. September 2011)

Ich hab am iMac 2560x1440 und will die Arbeitsfläche nicht mehr missen.


----------



## lol2k (27. September 2011)

Folgende Monitore sind in meinen Kauffokus geratent: 

Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D 

Dell UltraSharp U2711

Fujitsu P Line P27T-6 IPS

Sind alle Monitore auch Downsamplingtauglich?


----------



## Z28LET (27. September 2011)

Der Samsung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Es ist ja der neuste der drei. Ausserdem ist er scheinbar am sparsamsten.


----------



## tobibo (27. September 2011)

Der Dell und der Fujitsu sind mWn ähnlich bzw fast gleich.
Da der Dell aber besser aussieht, billoger ist und mehr Funktionen hat, würde ich den vorziehen.

Der Samsung ist ganz neu und mWn noch nicht im Handel.

Quanti hat sich den bestellt, kannst ihn ja mal fragen, ob er ein kleines Review/Feedback über den schreiben könnte 

Downsampling geht bei Monitoren, deren nativenAuflösung höher als 1980*1200 ist, nicht, stand in einer der letzten PCGHs.


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Downsampling ist bei der Auflösung auch keine gute Idee, wenn man nicht gerade 3 GTX580 zu Hause rumliegen hat


----------



## lol2k (27. September 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Downsampling geht bei Monitoren, deren nativenAuflösung höher als 1980*1200 ist, nicht, stand in einer der letzten PCGHs.



Habe gerade die Hefte 09/11 und 10/11 im Bereich Pheripherie überflogen und dergleichen nichts finden können 
Deine Aussage zufolge müsste ich mich also entscheiden: 

27" und eine Auflösung von 1920x1080, bzw 1920x1200 mit der Möglichkeit des Downsamplings 

oder

27" auf 2560x1440 mit zwar konstant höherer Auflösung beim Spielen und arbeiten, dafür aber der Wegfall von höheren Pixelmengen, aka. Downsampling


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Für die Auflösung von 2560x1440 brauchst Du mind. eine HD6970 oder GTX580, um ordentlich spielen zu können. Downsampling mit einer Grafikkarte kannst du echt knicken, falls überhaupt möglich. Da musst Du dann 2x HD6970 oder GTX570/580 nehmen.


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Für die Auflösung von 2560x1440 brauchst Du mind. eine HD6970 oder GTX580, um ordentlich spielen zu können.



Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen
Ich habe eine Gtx 470 und kann mit der immer noch BC2 alles auf max, 16*AF und 4*MSAA spielen(ca 45 FPS). Für BF3 wird es sicherlich nicht auf Ultra reichen, aber spieltauglich würde ich das auf jeden Fall nennen


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen
> Ich habe eine Gtx 470 und kann mit der immer noch BC2 alles auf max, 16*AF und 4*MSAA spielen(ca 45 FPS). Für BF3 wird es sicherlich nicht auf Ultra reichen, aber spieltauglich würde ich das auf jeden Fall nennen



Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? 2560x1440?  Außerdem hat AF und MSAA nichts mit Downsampling zu tun


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? 2560x1440?  Außerdem hat AF und MSAA nichts mit Downsampling zu tun


Ja natürlich hat mein Monitor WQHD, das poste ich doch schon seit Seite 1
Wo hab ich erwähnt, dass Downsampling etwas mit AF/MSAA zu tun hat?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Oh, da hab mich verlesen  Ich war gedanklich iwie bei Downsampling . Sorry


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2011)

[x] _2560x1440_ 

Gerade für Spiele erwarte ich mir vom Monitor eine höhere Auflösung als "nur" Full-HD. Vor allem wenn ich hier an Supreme Commander o.Ä. denke.  Zum arbeiten ist die Auflösung natürlich sehr gut. Man muss hier im Pro und Kontra abwägen. Ich persönlich kaufe mir auf jeden Fall keinen 27" der nur Full-HD bietet. Je höher die Auflösung, umso mehr Pixel, umso feiner das Bild.  Ist eine simple Gleichung! Die natürlich nur aufgeht, wenn die Hardware dahinter potent genug ist.


----------



## lol2k (27. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Gerade für Spiele erwarte ich mir vom Monitor eine höhere Auflösung als "nur" Full-HD.



Sehe ich auch so - dafür ginge aber auch Downsampling - selbst bei Dx10 und Dx11 Titeln ist dies ja möglich!

*Könnte ein User, der im Besitz eines 27" Bildschirms mit einer nativen Auflösung von 2560x1440 ist, einen Screenshot seines Desktops auf selbiger Auflösung machen und dazu im Vergleich einen Screenshot des Dektops unterhalb der nativen Auflösung in 1920x1080?* Würde gern im direkten Vergleich sehen, was sich praktisch ändert! *
Selbiges Szenario (Screenshots in den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen) von einem Spiel würden mich ebenfalls interessieren.*


----------



## Körschgen (27. September 2011)

@lol2k: Das würde mich auch interessieren!

Habe mich mit der ganzen Thematik auch schon beschäftigt und wurde sogar eher zum Fujitsu tendieren, denn laut prad hat dieser einen geringeren Input-Lag.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. September 2011)

[x] FullHD , ist völliger blödsinn bei 27" eine hörere Auflösung zu nützen(kostet nur mehr) , ist das selbe wie bei einen 22" FullHD zu nützen ... weil da reicht 1680-1050 vollkommen .
Den Unterschied erkennt nichtmal Supermann mit dem bloßen Auge, bei der nativen Auflösung ... 
PCGH hatte dazu mal einen Bildervergleich gemacht, mit einer Lupe(Anno) und 10 facher Vergrößerrung (ohh ja, ich glaube ich seh da was) 

Lieber ein FullHD bild mit 8xAA und Höchsten Details, als wie 2560-1440 2xAA und gesparte Details.


----------



## Pagz (27. September 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so - dafür ginge aber auch Downsampling - selbst bei Dx10 und Dx11 Titeln ist dies ja möglich!
> 
> *Könnte ein User, der im Besitz eines 27" Bildschirms mit einer nativen Auflösung von 2560x1440 ist, einen Screenshot seines Desktops auf selbiger Auflösung machen und dazu im Vergleich einen Screenshot des Dektops unterhalb der nativen Auflösung in 1920x1080?* Würde gern im direkten Vergleich sehen, was sich praktisch ändert! *
> Selbiges Szenario (Screenshots in den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen) von einem Spiel würden mich ebenfalls interessieren.*



Kann ich gerne morgen machen. Von was genau willst du denn Screenshots?



			
				PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> [x] FullHD , ist völliger blödsinn bei 27" eine hörere Auflösung zu  nützen(kostet nur mehr) , ist das selbe wie bei einen 22" FullHD zu  nützen ... weil da reicht 1680-1050 vollkommen .
> Den Unterschied erkennt nichtmal Supermann mit dem bloßen Auge, bei der nativen Auflösung ...
> PCGH hatte dazu mal einen Bildervergleich gemacht, mit einer Lupe(Anno)  und 10 facher Vergrößerrung (ohh ja, ich glaube ich seh da was)
> 
> Lieber ein FullHD bild mit 8xAA und Höchsten Details, als wie 2560-1440 2xAA und gesparte Details.



Wie gesagt, in Spielen bringt es eher einen geringen Vorteil. Das was sich wircklich lohnt ist der zusätzliche Arbeitsplatz und auch Wenn man viel liest am PC ist es sicherlich ein Vorteil


----------



## lol2k (27. September 2011)

welches spiel eignet sich am besten für einen vergleich? Crysis 2? GTA4? Entscheide du - vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> ist völliger blödsinn bei 27" eine hörere Auflösung zu nützen(kostet nur mehr)


Das Kostenargument lass ich nicht zählen. Es macht für mich keinen Unterschied ob man 3 x 24" auf dem Tisch hat, oder einen teuren 27"er.  Wer hohe Auflösungen nutzt greift eh auf SLI oder CF zurück. Und das kostet mehr als ein Monitor! 



> Lieber ein FullHD bild mit 8xAA und Höchsten Details, als wie 2560-1440 2xAA und gesparte Details.


Gespart... Naja, naja^^ Wer das Geld für einen Monitor mit 2560x1440 hat, der hat auch sicher das Geld für eine High-End-Karte. 
Man muss sich ja nur mal die PCs der Community hier anschauen. 

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das man darauf nicht verzichten sollte, wenn das Geld da ist. Der Preis ist ein Manko. Das stimmt! Er ist wirklich ungerechtfertigt. Aber normalerweise überdauert ja der Monitor so manche PCs. Daher seh ich das eher als Investition in die Zukunft. Problem ist nur, das die eierlegende Wollmilchsau im 27" Bereich noch nicht da ist. -.-


----------



## Pixy (30. September 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Publikumsjoker bei "Wer wird Millionär" genommen hätte, wäre ich bei dem derzeitigen Ergebnisstand nicht viel weiter als vor dem Erstellen der Umfrage.



Schaut jetzt auch irgendwie nicht anders aus.
Finde das Thema sehr interessant, zumal ich evtl. denn Asus VE278Q mal testen möchte.

Ich kann dir den Beitrag noch empfehlen.


----------



## Pagz (30. September 2011)

Besser spät als nie sag ich immer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gamescreenshots musste ich mit Faps aufnehmen, da Windows nur ein weißes Bild produziert hat
Dazu muss ich bei den Spielen auch noch anmerken, dass man den Unterschied eigentlich auch nur sieht, wenn man live davor sitzt

Wenn du noch von irgentwas Screenshots willst, sag Bescheid
Mfg, Robin


----------



## Pixy (30. September 2011)

Danke Pagz, das ist doch mal was.
Schaue ich mir sofort an.

Schade, bei Anno warst du nicht an der selben Stelle wie bei der 1920 x 1080 Einstellung.
Auch der zoom Faktor ist eine andere.

Ich hätte gerne mal gesehen, wieviel Bild man mehr hat in der höheren Auflösung.


----------



## lol2k (30. September 2011)

@Pagz - Danke für deine Mühe!   Das nenn ich mal praxisbezogen 
Besonders der Vergleich des Desktopscreenshots verdeutlicht, welcher Verlust an Sicht-/Arbeitsfläche durch Full HD gegenüber WQHD entsteht! 
Der Unterschied zwischen FullHD und WQHD bei BFBC2 ist auf den Screenshots nicht ganz ersichtlich - vermutlich liegst du mit deiner Einschätzung richtig, das dies nur zu beobachten ist, wenn man live davorsitzt!



Pixy schrieb:


> Schade, bei Anno warst du nicht an der selben Stelle wie bei der 1920 x 1080 Einstellung.
> Auch der zoom Faktor ist eine andere.


 
Hast du bei Anno eine andere Zoom-Fuktion genutzt oder wirkt das nur so?  
Ich schließe mich Pixy an und würde gern noch einen Vergleichsscreenshot der selben Stelle sehen!


----------



## Pagz (30. September 2011)

Na schön, Vergleichsshot kommt gleich, aber was ich jetzt schon sagen kann: Die zoomstufe war die selbe


----------



## Pagz (30. September 2011)

So jetzt noch mal die Screenshots 2.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheinend hat der Entwickler das Spiel so angepasst, dass man immer gleich viel von der Karte sieht, egal welche Auflösung.
Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass man bei Anno 1604 noch mehr gesehen hat, desto höher die Auflösung war
Trotzdem kann ich sagen, dass Anno 1404 auf jeden Fall von den Spielen mit am meisten von WQHD profitiert, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich wieder nur live wircklich zu sehen ist

Hoffe, ich konnte euch helfen, bei Fragen, nur her damit
Mfg, Robin


----------



## Pixy (30. September 2011)

Oh super Pagz, Danke


 Nachtrag: 

Jetzt kann man  es sehr schön sehen. Die höhere Auflösung schaut gerade bei den Bergen  und den Häusern sehr viel besser aus.
Darf ich Fragen was du für eine Grafikkarte hast?
Und was für ein Monitore, zufällig einen Dell U2711?

Ich glaube den werde ich bald auch mein eigen nennen.
Nachdem ich mich mit sovielen 27"er rumgeschlagen habe, wird es evtl. dieser werden.
Preis ist inzwischen eher nebensächlich.

*

*


----------



## Pagz (30. September 2011)

Graka: Zotac 470 AMP!@800Mhz
Mein Monitor ist der Hazro HZ27WC ohne Glassfront (aus England importiert)
Edit: Der Dell hat einen relativ hohen Inputlag. Wenn du also sehr schnelle Multiplayershooter spielen willst, würde ich dir zu einem anderen raten


----------



## Pixy (30. September 2011)

Und zu welchem würdest du mir raten?
Gerade mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 gibt es nicht viele, die überhaupt Gamertauglich sind.


----------



## Pagz (30. September 2011)

Also der Hazro ist auf jeden Fall 100% Gamingtauglich (wohl der am besten für Gaming geeignete 27" mit der Auflösung)
Hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass man ihn zwar in Dtl. kaufen kann, dann aber mit Forntglasscheibe, wodurch er sehr stark spiegelt.
Ohne gibt es ihn nur aus England (Overclockers UK Search Results), wodurch natürlich gewisse Risiken entstehen. Dazu kommt, dass er auch gerade nicht lieferbar ist von da.
Wenn du mit Glasscheibe leben kannst, dann ist er auf jeden Fall eine empfehlung wert!
Hier noch ein Test: Hazro HZ27WA and HZ27WC Review

Ich fürchte viel mehr kann ich dir dabei nicht helfen, ich habe mich damals relativ schnell für den Hazro entschieden, da ich ihn für umgerechnet etwa 450€ bekommen habe (mit Versand!)


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2011)

Auf der Seite steht: "Only available to customers in the United Kingdom."
Heißt das das man ihn Außerhalb von UK nicht bestellen kann?


----------



## Pagz (30. September 2011)

Doch kann man schon. Das hat Overclockers.uk mal mit Hazro so abgesprochen, da die Non_Glass VErsion aber gar nicht über die offizielle Website von Hazro angeboten wird, verschicken sie den auch nach Dtl. 
Bei mir ging es zumindest ohne Probleme


----------



## Pixy (1. Oktober 2011)

Der Hazro HZ27WC klingt in der Tat sehr interessant.
Zumal er auch noch günstiger ist als der Dell.

Ich werde mich mal informieren und wenn dieser es werden soll, kann es sein, dass ich die eine oder andere Frage noch zu dem habe.
Ohne Glas wäre, wenn denn, auch mein Favorit.


----------



## lol2k (1. Oktober 2011)

Sehr guter Monitor! 
Nach ein paar reviews und usermeinungen im Netz bin ich wirklich neugierig geworden! Wäre eine Überlegung wert den Hazro mit Glas zu bestellen! Wenn es mich stören sollte, kann ich ja immer noch von meinem 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen! 
In UK ist er zwar ein paar Euro günstiger, dafür ist der Ärger doppelt so groß bei etwaigen Pixelfehlern o.ä. - von den Versandkosten beim Rückversand (versichert) mal ganz zu schweigen!

@pixy: Für Infos zu dem Monitor lege ich dir dieses umfangreiche review ans Herz! (Vergleich mit Dell U2711 u.v.m.)


----------



## Pixy (1. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest dir aber bewusst sein, dass er kein OSD hat.
Man kann lediglich die Helligkeit regeln.

Ansonsten macht er wirklich einen guten Eindruck, auch der Input Lag kann sich sehen lassen im Vergleich zum Dell U2711.*
*


----------



## lol2k (1. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Shop bietet gleich Farbprofile mit an


----------



## Pagz (1. Oktober 2011)

Also das OSD habe ich nie vermisst. Erstens gibt es ein paar Profile im Internet, wenn man nur sucht, und zweitens kann man eigentlich alles auch über den Graka Treiber einstellen (laut ein Leuten sogar besser von der Bildqualität wie über OSD)


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2011)

Schade das der Hazro  nur 1 Anschluss hat. Damit kommt er für mich nicht in Frage.
Was ist mit dem hier; Hazro HZ27WD 10-Bit 27" LED Widescreen Professional Monitor - Black []


----------



## Pagz (1. Oktober 2011)

Wieso kommt der deswegen nicht in Frage? Welchen Anschluss braucht man denn noch?
Übrigends hat er 2 (Dual-Link DVI und irgent so nen Sound Anschluss)

Edit: Der Hazro Hz27WD soll einen recht hohen Inputlag haben und ist dazu teurer als der WC, ansonsten aber das gleiche Panel etc..


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2011)

Für einen eigentlich keinen.
Nur kann ich nicht PS3( wobei ich die atm nicht benutze) und PC an einen Anschluss packen.


----------



## Pagz (1. Oktober 2011)

Hazro Technologies | Clarity Defined | The Home of IPS Monitors
Den Hazro Hz27Wc gibt es übrigends gerade auf der offiziellen Hazro Website für umgerechnet 450€ inkl.
Ist dann soweit ich weiß mit Frontglasscheibe, wem das allerdings nichts ausmacht, sollte sich mal überlegen zuzuschlagen, so billig bekommt man einen 27" Monitor mit der Auflösung 2560*1440 nicht mehr!


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2011)

Was ist das mit dem HP ZR2740?
Scheint eine sehr lange Reaktionszeit zu haben!


----------



## Pixy (2. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt mal den Samsung P2770FH hier und muss sagen, selbst wenn dieser nur Full HD hat, ist das Bild einfach nur geil.
Unter einem 27" Monitore, egal mit welcher Auflösung, kommt mir nix mehr ins Haus.

Da die priorität Gaming ist, ist selbst das 16:9 Format einfach nur genial.
Die fehlende Höhe, zumindest beim Spielen, zu einem 16:10 vermisse ich keineswegs.

Da ich noch auf den Asus VE278Q warte, um beide zu Vergleichen und mich anschließend für einen zu entscheiden, warte ich noch mit einem Monitor der mehr als Full HD macht.
Da dies momentan mein Rechner eh nicht schaft, wäre sowieso erst mal ein Rechner dran.

Ich hatte einfach die Schnauze voll mich immer belesen zu müssen, mit, das sollte man nicht und das nicht, nimm lieber den, usw. usw.
Habe es jetzt einfach mal getestet, mir beide gekauft, und werde sehen, welchen ich behalte.

Der Samsung und der Asus sind zumindest für Gamer momentan die erste Wahl.
Und das Spielen macht dermaßen viel Spaß, das selbst alte Spiele wieder wie neu erscheinen.
27" Monitore sind definitiv nicht zu groß, es sei denn man sitzt nur 30cm davor, aber meine Spielentfernung liegt bei min. 65cm - 75cm, selten darüber.

Also wer einen in betracht zieht, den kann ich nur empfehlen es einfach mal zu versuchen, ich sage Euch das Erlebniss ist Atemberaubend, man kommt sich vor als wäre man im Spiel.

Wollte ich einfach mal loswerden, da ich mich in den letzten 3 Wochen um meinen Verstand gelesen habe und Leuten die letzte Information aus den Taschen gezogen habe.
Einfach ausprobieren und glücklich werden. Zumindest in Sachen Gaming, spielt es weniger eine Rolle, welche Auflösung man betreibt.


----------



## Pagz (2. Oktober 2011)

Einerseits natürlich schade, dass ich dich nicht für eine WQHD Monitor überzeugen konnte, aber gerade dein letzter Absatz hat mit sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Pixy (2. Oktober 2011)

Danke schön.

Du hast mich aber dennoch überzeugen können einen WQHD Monitor zu kaufen.
Für mich ist es momentan aber noch nicht an der Zeit dafür, da mein Rechner es eh nicht schaffen würde.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich keinen, bis auf deinen gennanten gefunden, der mich richtig überzeugt.

Selbst der Dell mit seinem aggressives AG-Coating konnte mich nicht so ganz überzeugen und mit seinem hohen input Lag zweimal nicht.

Aber ich werde mir nochmal einen zulegen.
Jetzt wollte ich nur mal testen wie ein 27" so ist.


----------



## Pagz (2. Oktober 2011)

Es ist wohl auch nicht die perfekte Zeit, um eine WQHD Monitor anzuschaffen. Klar, wenn man viel Arbeitet und liest am PC ist er schon toll, aber in Spielen bringt er wenn nur einen minimalen Vorteil gegenüber Full HD
Wenn deine Graka jetzt WQHD nicht schafft, und du die Details zurück drehen musst, sähe das Spiel mit Full Hd schon besser aus, obwohl du sehr viel Geld mehr für den WQHD bezahlt hast

Edit: Wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt beim TE aus?


----------



## Pixy (2. Oktober 2011)

> Edit: Wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt beim TE aus?



Sorry, stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, was meinst du mit dem TE?


----------



## Pagz (2. Oktober 2011)

Damit meine ich lol2k, den Threadersteller


----------



## lol2k (2. Oktober 2011)

@Pagz: Mit dem Hazro hast du mich ja neugierig gemacht! 
Allerdings habe ich zZ. nicht die nötige Ruhe um den HZ27WC zu testen! Ende diesen Monats dürfte er aber spätestens auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen! 
Schade das der Preis aus UK bei den Resellern hier in D-Land nicht angekommen ist - die 70€ weniger sind schon eine Ansage! 
Mögliche Pixelfehler oder Beschädigungen des Monitors auf dem Weg von den Briten bis zu mir lässt mich aber konservativ werden. Somit werde ich den Monitor bei einem deutschen Händler bestellen! Sollte mir das verspiegelte Modell mal nicht gefallen, so kann ich es binnen 14 Tage ja problemlos zurückschicken  

Abschließend: Danke für den Tipp! Hazro ist auf jeden Fall eine bezahlbare Alternative zu anderen 27- Zoll-Monitoren mit WQHD wie Dell und Fujitsu! Für mich liegt immerhin die Priorität auf niedrigem Inputlag und geringe Korona/Schlierenbildung - Abweichungen in punkto Farbechtheit würden mir eh kaum auffallen - bin kein Grafiker sondern Gamer 

Weitere Infos von mir zum Hazro mit Spiegelglas also in ein paar Wochen


----------



## Pixy (2. Oktober 2011)

Das würde mich dann für die Zukunft aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Pagz (2. Oktober 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Für mich liegt immerhin die Priorität auf niedrigem Inputlag und geringe Korona/Schlierenbildung - Abweichungen in punkto Farbechtheit würden mir eh kaum auffallen - bin kein Grafiker sondern Gamer



Der Hazro hat tendenziell eher die besseren Farben, da er- anders als der Dell- ein "Glare Coating" hat, was das Display zwar etwas mehr spiegeln lässt, die Farben dafür aber nicht verfälscht. Das Bild des dells beschreiben viele als ob man durch eine schmutzige Scheibe schaut. Ich glaube nicht, dass es so radikal ist, aber allgemein bieter der Hazro eher das sauberere Bild


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Das mit Quanti hat sich erledigt, d.h wir müssen auf den ersten regulären Test warten.
Anosnten sieht es ja eher schlecht aus bei den 27" WQHD .


----------



## Verox (2. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn jetzt der Unterschied zwischen: HZ27WC und HZ27WD. Der Hazro HZ27WB ist doch irgendwie viel besser (finde ich ... der ist sogar noch höhenverstellbar, hochkant etc pipapo) 

spielen tu ich eh fast nie was  kack auf ms ... sind genausoviele wie der WC und WD. 

Welcher ist nun ohne die Glassscheibe ?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Glasscheibe:Hazro HZ27WC 8-Bit 27" LED Widescreen Professional Monitor - Black [HZ27WC_noneglass]
Gibt es NUR dort. Steht nicht mal auf der Hazro-Website

Zitat von Pagz:
"Edit: Der Hazro Hz27WD soll einen recht hohen Inputlag haben und ist dazu teurer als der WC, ansonsten aber das gleiche Panel etc."


----------



## violinista7000 (21. November 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Die Umfrage hat kein zeitliches Limit - daher schaue ich mal weiter was andere User an Erfahrungsberichten beisteuern und bleibe weiterhin auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Monitor!
> Momentan hats mir ja der Dell UltraSharp U2711 angetan!
> 
> Ist mit solch einem Monitor eigentlich Downsampling möglich, sollte die Auflösung die kommenden Jahre noch weiter ansteigen?



Ich bin vor ein paar Monate auf dem Dell U2711 umgestiegen, und ich kann dir sagen, es ist an sich ne gute Wahl, aber mir persönlich ist der Schrift zu klein und die Änderung der Textgröße in Windows hilft ehr wenig, denn nicht alle Anwendungen unterstützen es, somit hast du Windows bei 150% und andere progs bei 100%... ich betreibe der Monitor bei 1920x1080 und wenn ich etwas mehr brauche, kann ich es ganz schnell auf 2560 erhöhen. 

Downsampling geht nicht, trotzdem wenn du genügende GraKa Leistung hast, kannst du sie in AA investieren. Der Anschlussvielfalt ist besonders groß, nur musst du wissen, dass 2560x1440 nur per Dual DVI oder DP haben kannst, per HDMI kannst du nur 1920x1080 benutzen, denn der Dell ist HDMI intern auf Full HD begrenzt, aber hier geht Downsampling per Treiber auf max. 2560x1440.  


Imputlag habe ich nur am Anfang leicht bemerkt, jetzt habe ich mich dran gewöhnt, und bei Shooter geht es noch, du wirst kein Profi-Turnier mit dem Monitor gewinnen, aber eine normale CSS Spielrunde kannst du ruhig spielen bei mir sind es laut CSS-Bench 83 FPS, von modernere Shooter @ 2560 kann ich dir nicht berichten, denn es mängelt gerade an GraKa-Leistung. Die kommt erst mit dem neuen PC.

Und wie es andere gesagt haben, ein Monitor überlebt mehrere GraKas/Proz, also du kannst ruhig zum WQHD zugreifen.


----------



## hennigh (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

wo finde ich einen Testbericht zum Hazro HZ27WD? Auch würde mich interessieren, wie die Werte sind, wenn man den Displayport verwendet.


----------



## Torr Samaho (30. Januar 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Imputlag habe ich nur am Anfang leicht bemerkt, jetzt habe ich mich dran gewöhnt, und bei Shooter geht es noch, du wirst kein Profi-Turnier mit dem Monitor gewinnen, aber eine normale CSS Spielrunde kannst du ruhig spielen bei mir sind es laut CSS-Bench 83 FPS, von modernere Shooter @ 2560 kann ich dir nicht berichten, denn es mängelt gerade an GraKa-Leistung. Die kommt erst mit dem neuen PC.
> 
> Und wie es andere gesagt haben, ein Monitor überlebt mehrere GraKas/Proz, also du kannst ruhig zum WQHD zugreifen.


 

violinista, was hast du denn für prozessor + graka zur zeit? nur damit ich einen anhaltspunkt habe, mit welcher hardware 83 fps in CSS bei WHQD möglich sind.


----------



## BxBender (19. April 2012)

Bei Geizhals.at habe ich bei dem Hazro Produkt einen Vergleichstest einfügen lassen. Die eine Version hat das bessere Farbbild, der andere dafür die bessere Spieletauglichkeit dank geringerem Inputlag. In englischsprachigen Seiten gibt es die Monitore mit und ohne Glasscheibe. Jemandem ist übrigens die Scheibe dank schlechter Verarbeitung nach ein paar Tagen entgegengefallen, er hat die dann selber mit PU Kleber glaube ich selbst neu angeklebt. Der für Spieler hat kein vernünftiges OSD für tiefere Einstellungen, soll aber in der Regel vom Hersteller schon sehr gut justiert sein.
Es soll nun eine D Version rauskommen, die als Ersatz für den A ist und da soll angeblich der VGA Anschluss wegfallen udn es gibt dafür dann glaube ich nen zusätzlichen HDMI Anschluss oder so.
Schau es dir am besten selbst in der Pressemitteilung an.


----------



## Junky90 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich besitze nun auch schon seit längeren den U2711 und muss sagen, dass es sich für mich gelohnt hat.
Die größere Arbeitsfläche ist schon sehr genial, in Spielen fällt diese im Vergleich zu Full-HD nicht allzu offensichtlich aus, hat dafür aber einen viel größeren Leistungshunger. Spiele, die früher flüssig liefen, fangen nun an zu ruckeln. Werde mir deswegen in 2 Wochen auch ne GTX 680 zulegen und die 570er verkaufen. Das Hauptaugenmerk war für mich aber das H-IPS Panel mit den 1,07 Milliarden Farben die das Bild im Vergleich zum TN Panel wesentlich besser aussehen lässt.


----------



## Schrotty (28. Juni 2012)

Ich will nur anmerken das keiner der hier genannten Monitore wirklich Shooter tauglich ist. 6ms sind einfach zu viel. Generell alles über 4ms kann man vergessen.


----------



## CSOger (28. Juni 2012)

Schrotty schrieb:


> Ich will nur anmerken das keiner der hier genannten Monitore wirklich Shooter tauglich ist. 6ms sind einfach zu viel. Generell alles über 4ms kann man vergessen.


 
Blödsinn.
Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2012)

Vor allem kann man bei der Reaktionszeit die Herstellerangaben getrost vergessen!
Messwerte von Seiten wie prad.de oder am besten noch der eigene Eindruck zählen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Juni 2012)

19x12 auf 27 Zoll ist als ob man mit Duplo statt Lego spielt


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

Man muss halt nehmen was man bekommt. 

Die Hersteller bekommen es ja nicht auf die Reihe, einen guten 27" mit 2560x1440, 120Hz und AH-IPS-Panel auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Stimme dir da zu.Vor allem solche Monitore auch mal für einen angemessenen Preis bis zu 350€ max.


----------



## Danie (2. Juli 2012)

Meint ihr meine Graka 580GTX schafft 2560x1440 ?

würde mir gern den Hazro ausprobieren oder eben den Dell 2711 ... 

Ich lese sehr viel im Internet und Spiele Sehr viel .... BF3, MW3, usw ... 

Danke schon mal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2012)

Schaffen natürlich schon, ist halt eine Frage der Fps. CoD MW3 ist easy in 25x16, bei BF3 musst du auf High runter schalten.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

Was für Anforderungen an die Einstellungen hast du?


----------



## Danie (2. Juli 2012)

Wie meinst du das jetzt genau ? Beim Spielen hab ich natürlich alles auf Ultra habe momentan noch einen 22 Zoll Full HD der mir aber zu klein ist zum Spieln und Lesen ... ich möchte aber weiterhin alle kommende Spiele auf Ulta oder derweiligen haben ist ja klar .... währ das noch möglich oder braucht man dann schon wieder ne neue graka...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Juli 2012)

Statt 2.073.600 Pixel muss deine 580 dann 3.686.400 Pixel darstellen. 
Deine fps werden etwa um 1/3 niedriger ausfallen.

Siehe auch BF3 PCGH Benchmark 1080 vs 1600p


----------



## Prozessorkühlkörper (2. Juli 2012)

hey sry das ich so reinplatze aber ich hab nochmal ne frage: ich stehe auch vor dem kauf eines 27" monitors und frage mich ob full hd da genügt? Sitzabstand wären so 50-60 cm. ist das bild da noch scharf? weil selbst bei meinem 23 " full hd sehe ich fast schon die einzelnen pixel..allerdings sitze ich da auch nur 30-40 cm davor


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

Bei WQHD @ 27" ist die Pixeldichte höher als bei FullHD @ 23". Noch höhere Pixeldichte haben nur die Retina-Displays


----------



## Prozessorkühlkörper (3. Juli 2012)

ja aber ich überlege ja einen 27 " mit full hd zu laufen da mir wqhd zu teuer ist


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. Juli 2012)

Mir ist es zu wenig, auf 27" und FullHD "upzugraden" (derzeit 24" und FullHD)....
Sind in der Diagonalen nur 7 Centimeter mehr.. bei gleicher Auflösung..


----------



## Danie (3. Juli 2012)

Würde es mit Einer 680gtx das Gamen auf 2560*1440 absolut ruckelfrei  funktionieren ?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> Würde es mit Einer 680gtx das Gamen auf 2560*1440 absolut ruckelfrei  funktionieren ?


 Kommt auf das Spiel an. Metro 2033 sicher nicht.


----------



## Danie (5. Juli 2012)

Sagen wir Bf3 MW3 ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2012)

MW3 easy, BF3 nicht.


----------



## Danie (5. Juli 2012)

Momentan hab ich noch eine 580GTX packt die MW3 auch auf Ultra ...


----------



## Pagz (5. Juli 2012)

Sogar meine gtx 470 schafft das


----------



## Danie (5. Juli 2012)

Dann darf ich kein BF3 mehr spielen


----------



## MClolwut (5. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> Dann darf ich kein BF3 mehr spielen


 
Und wer hat das gesagt...?


----------



## Danie (5. Juli 2012)

Ich sag das ^^ weil bei BF3 auf 2560x1440 mit 580gtx auf ultra wird wohl nicht gehn ^^ aber vllt ja auf hoch und MW3 wird denke ich mal noch auf ultra laufen


----------

